# Just got a HR21-700



## Axey (Sep 21, 2007)

Long time reader, first time poster here.

I've been having really bad luck with HR20's lately -- I got 2 refurb units that had bad disks, one of them due to the fan under the HD not being connected at the factory -- and got a DTV CSR to request a new, non-refurb unit for me last week. Today FedEx arrived with a very unexpected present. The box looked totally different and in it I find a HR21-700 DVR. Not the rackmount "Pro" model that has been making the blog rounds, but a decidedly consumer version. The main differences I can see vs the HR20 is the lack of an ATSC Tuner and the unit has a shiny jet-black finish. 

I'm kind of torn on keeping this unit as I really do value my OTA locals and their sub-channels. My question is, does anyone see any value in keeping the HR21 otherwise? Is there some cool new feature coming on the HR21 that I won't be able to get with an HR20?


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

Ill trade you. 

I have an extra HR20-700.


Mb


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

It doesn't matter if all of my components are silver, I'll take the nice black HR21 now!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Axey said:


> The main differences I can see vs the HR20 is the lack of an ATSC Tuner and the unit has a shiny jet-black finish.
> 
> I'm kind of torn on keeping this unit as I really do value my OTA locals and their sub-channels. My question is, does anyone see any value in keeping the HR21 otherwise? Is there some cool new feature coming on the HR21 that I won't be able to get with an HR20?


Did they ask you if you use OTA when you got them to send you a new unit?

I don't like that they sent a non-OTA unit automatically....


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Me Want!!!!


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll take it! I got plenty of ota recorders.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice. I envy the testing you get to do with that beauty.


----------



## chiplatham (Sep 13, 2007)

how big is the hard drive?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Axey .. Wow, I didn't even know that these were available.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> Very nice. I envy the testing you get to do with that beauty.





chiplatham said:


> how big is the hard drive?


 


Mavrick said:


> Me Want!!!!





Doug Brott said:


> Axey .. Wow, I didn't even know that these were available.


Receiver envy!! :hurah:


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow. I am quite surprised that nobody on the forum knew these were "in the field." Thanks for the pics. I do much prefer the black boxes to the silver.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

That's a nice looking box!

So how does the H21 end up here in "beta" testing for weeks and the HR21 simply starts getting shipped out to customers? Inquiring minds want to know (and also await the typical disection and in-depth report from Earl).


----------



## Axey (Sep 21, 2007)

Update: Just hooked it up. Seems exactly the same as the HR20, software-wise. The only difference was that the "Satellite & Antenna" option was (obviously) grayed out during guided setup.

To answer tonyd79, no, the rep did not ask me about OTAs. Since I haven't been able to find any info about this box anywhere (except for various mentions of the HR21 Pro), I think they may have sent me this box in error. Not sure, but I certainly won't call to ask 

Regarding the HDD size, the box says 320GB.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok, I'm still skeptical, but will bite...

What software version is it reporting that it is using?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm looking at the picture of the back of the unit - shows NO input for OTA. 2 sat in inputs though.


----------



## Axey (Sep 21, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> Ok, I'm still skeptical, but will bite...
> 
> What software version is it reporting that it is using?


0x168


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

Check ch. 9300 and 9301. Do you get them?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I really don't know that I'd want one without OTA capability unless it were no-hassles $0-99 or had some other nice features that the HR20 does not.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

definately jealus


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I must say that the glossy black finish looks nice though.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

now that one i would pay for


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, very gealous! What a surprise. 
You might try a firmware update, see what happens. And then open it up and take lots of pictures!


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

not sure if I'd take it apart, something tells me DTV would frown on that, but please do, take lots of pictures.


----------



## GCanada (Apr 3, 2007)

Anyone else notice the extra ethernet port on the back?


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

GCanada said:


> Anyone else notice the extra ethernet port on the back?


nothing new to the HR20s. The HR20-100 has two ethernet ports on the back.


----------



## muzzymate (Aug 20, 2007)

All my components are black except for my HR20-700 which is silver. I wish I could have a black HR20. Coaxial out would have been nice too on the -700.

The lack of the OTA tunner though is a killer for me for the HR21.

Why is there two ethernet ports? I don't understand the point.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

muzzymate said:


> Why is there two ethernet ports? I don't understand the point.


As already stated, there are two on the HR20-100. The H21 has one as well. Sometimes it's cheaper to use a part that is more common but has more capability than you need.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

so no ota on it? i'll pass!


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

Does the unit display 1080p? The engadget article said it displayed 1080p. I figured it to be a typo but who knows. Can you check the resolutions and respond please?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Gmaxx said:


> Does the unit display 1080p? The engadget article said it displayed 1080p. I figured it to be a typo but who knows. Can you check the resolutions and respond please?


The photo in the first port only shows 1080i.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Gmaxx said:


> Does the unit display 1080p? The engadget article said it displayed 1080p. I figured it to be a typo but who knows. Can you check the resolutions and respond please?


I don't think there is anything linking the engadget article and this unit. The pictures the OP have clearly indicate 1080i.


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

OK. Thanks.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I just got 2 new hr20's 100 S, i asked if they had any black hr20 100B dvrs and the installer told me they had a whole pallet of them but they were defective, and were being sent back to directv. not sure if this true but i wish i had waited as i'd like a black one too. boy that hr21 sure does look nice!


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Axey said:


> 0x168


What City, State do you live in? Wondering if they'll only release the unit at first to certain areas that they transmit MPEG4 HD locals to, since the unit doesn't have OTA.


----------



## msw323 (Sep 19, 2007)

Gmaxx said:


> Does the unit display 1080p? The engadget article said it displayed 1080p. I figured it to be a typo but who knows. Can you check the resolutions and respond please?


Why would it matter? You will not get any broadcasts at 1080p. Bandwidth is way too much.


----------



## DBEX (Jan 29, 2007)

Where's Earl on this? 
I didn't see a review on this model...Earl?


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

Hmmm.... me thinks Earl might just be too busy coordinating troubleshooting efforts for the new HD. 

But I am hoping he chimes in soon...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sure Earl will make a visit at some point, but right now there's a lot of HD testing going on.


----------



## garbec (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought I read someplace that the HR21 would be able to tune OTA channels, but that they would need to be mixed with the sat feeds via a multiswitch.


----------



## bdyer (May 22, 2007)

very nice...but is it CE'able?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

holy crap, what a surprise!!!!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

garbec said:


> I thought I read someplace that the HR21 would be able to tune OTA channels, but that they would need to be mixed with the sat feeds via a multiswitch.


HIGHLY skeptical, but that would be cool.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

In addition to all the pics and info you can get on this new box, you should also be the first to post the HR21 in the CE forum:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=79383
Add it to a new signature. Let the world know the HR21 really does exist. 
And if men in black suits show up tonight knocking at your door, I wouldn't answer. :lol:


----------



## Axey (Sep 21, 2007)

To answer a few questions..

There is no mention of OTA anywhere in the manual or on the box so I'm pretty sure there's no OTA capability at all. 

No 1080p.

The unit has two USB ports - one on the front, one on the back. I don't recall these on my HR20.

The other interesting feature I noticed in the manual is the unit's ability to power both satellite tuners with one physical RG6 cable, although this "may require a software update."

As for black suits, I was told I have a phone message from DirecTV at home. I'm pretty sure the lurkers here may have already found me


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

so is dtv....with the release of this box.......phasing out receivers with the capability of ota??? at what now, if our hr20's become defective will they start sending out the hr21's? any thoughts?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> so is dtv....with the release of this box.......phasing out receivers with the capability of ota??? at what now, if our hr20's become defective will they start sending out the hr21's? any thoughts?


My thought is I want one. lol. Just about every HD TV does OTA, so this isn't a great concern for me.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Axey said:


> To answer a few questions..
> 
> There is no mention of OTA anywhere in the manual or on the box so I'm pretty sure there's no OTA capability at all.
> 
> ...


Have you been able to activate this unit? What did the CSR say?

The HR20s also have two USB ports, one each front and back.

I'm betting the One coax thing is Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM). All future models are very likely to have that capability.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

gregftlaud said:


> so is dtv....with the release of this box.......phasing out receivers with the capability of ota??? at what now, if our hr20's become defective will they start sending out the hr21's? any thoughts?


My understanding is like there are usually multiple models of SD receivers, there will also be multiple models of HD receivers. In this case, one line with OTA, one without. Eventually the bulk of the users may prefer no-OTA (or really not care would be more correct), but I can't see DIRECTV getting rid of OTA altogether. That would force me to go outside the DIRECTV family for at least some service, something DIRECTV would not like happen for any customer.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Axey (Sep 21, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Have you been able to activate this unit? What did the CSR say?


Activated it without problems! No comments from the CSR.



> The HR20s also have two USB ports, one each front and back.


Ah, ok. Didn't remember 'em.



> I'm betting the One coax thing is Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM). All future models are very likely to have that capability.


SWM is it, yep.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

i find it hilarious that this one guy gets a new receiver no one else has .....and man now all of a sudden everyone is sick of their hr20 and wants the hr21. just goes to show people just want what they cant have or dont have. hilarious reactions here!


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

msw323 said:


> Why would it matter? You will not get any broadcasts at 1080p. Bandwidth is way too much.


It would matter. You are correct that there won't be any content broadcast in 1080p but if the receiver had a decent quality deinterlacer built in it might be better than the one in the your TV. Every 1080p/720p TV deinterlaces 1080i to p but if the receiver could do it better then it would be a bonus.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I highly doubt you would notice anything


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I highly doubt you would notice anything


Maybe not but my TV's VP wouldn't have to work quite as hard. Also, let's say your TV doesn't DI properly. If the receiver does then you would see a difference.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

There is a very slim hope that they might do some DOD in 1080P also. I know, it might be wishing...but man that would be nice.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Sign me up.


----------



## Axey (Sep 21, 2007)

Just picked up my phone messages. Looks like they want their receiver back. No other comment other than it was shipped "in error" and that they've already sent out another one. Oh well...


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Axey said:


> Just picked up my phone messages. Looks like they want their receiver back. No other comment other than it was shipped "in error" and that they've already sent out another one. Oh well...


Lol...man that sucks. You should see if they might put you on alist for when it gets released. Unless of course you like the HR20's better.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Lol...man that sucks. You should see if they might put you on alist for when it gets released. Unless of course you like the HR20's better.


send them the one they ship to you back to the  maybe they wont notice............


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

drx792 said:


> send them the one they ship to you back to the  maybe they wont notice............


I sure would give it a try! Hey, they make a mistake and you make a mistake. O, well.


----------



## Axey (Sep 21, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Lol...man that sucks. You should see if they might put you on alist for when it gets released. Unless of course you like the HR20's better.


I honestly don't mind either way. It seems like this unit still has some bugs (it will not talk on a network, for example) and I locked it up a few times. After going through a series of factory defective HR20s, I'd really like to get back to actually watching TV again.


----------



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

Axey said:


> Just picked up my phone messages. Looks like they want their receiver back. No other comment other than it was shipped "in error" and that they've already sent out another one. Oh well...


I'm sure Earl wants to have you do a few tests on that one first :goofygrin


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I am not sure If I want this one unless its free. No OTA could be a big issue for me. D* doesn't offer HD locals in my area. Second, when they do, they probably won't have FOX(LIN owns them). Hopefully they will have DoD and CEs will roll out for it. We need a review and a comparison to HR20s(both versions).


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Does the HR21 still need BBCs? It looks like it in the picture.


----------



## Axey (Sep 21, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Does the HR21 still need BBCs? It looks like it in the picture.


Yes. In fact they were factory attached out of the box.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Having a built in SWM would be huge for me. I understand being a lab rat with test machines though....not always fun. Especially when you just want something to work.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Axey said:


> Yes. In fact they were factory attached out of the box.


Quick, do you get channels 9300 and 9301? And which software release does it have? 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Axey (Sep 21, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Quick, do you get channels 9300 and 9301? And which software release does it have?


Yes, I get them. And the software is 0x168.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

gregftlaud said:


> i find it hilarious that this one guy gets a new receiver no one else has .....and man now all of a sudden everyone is sick of their hr20 and wants the hr21. just goes to show people just want what they cant have or dont have. hilarious reactions here!


I find your response the most hilarious of them all (I'll try and only use the word hilarious once). It has nothing to do with people wanting what they don't have (can't hasn't been established yet). I have no need for OTA and all the equipment in my light controlled dedicated theater is black. My HR20 is the only thing "shiny" in my equipment rack and where it's situated built into the left wall, occasionally light from my FPJ reflects off the face.

So, yes, I'd like to have this HR21 for that/those reasons. I don't think anyone said they were sick of their HR20, but this unit does seem better (assuming the same functionality) for some of our applications.

Why is this hilarious to you (oops, used it twice too)???


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

BBC's ATTACHED OUT of the BOXXX?
Please more info!!


----------



## Axey (Sep 21, 2007)

quickfire said:


> BBC's ATTACHED OUT of the BOXXX?
> Please more info!!


Sorry, I meant the BBC's were attached to the unit when I took it out of the box. In other words, someone at the factory attached them.


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

It's too bad it has that anti-tamper sticker on the back. It would be nice to see inside at the chips to see if any hardware improvements have been made over the HR20.
Unfortunately, I expect the same old bcm7038 combo (which is now a couple years old) instead of the newer chips which are much faster and have more features. It's cheaper and easier to stick with the older design.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Axey said:


> Just picked up my phone messages. Looks like they want their receiver back. No other comment other than it was shipped "in error" and that they've already sent out another one. Oh well...


Remember, the address label on the return box should read:

DIRECTV
Attn: Tom Robertson
Salt Lake City... 

(Just kidding, and no I am not employed by DIRECTV, I just do a lot of work with them as a moderator here.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## laxcoach (Dec 7, 2005)

The lesson for the day is to keep your mouth shut and don't post pictures.


----------



## Axey (Sep 21, 2007)

laxcoach said:


> The lesson for the day is to keep your mouth shut and don't post pictures.


I'm not sure I agree. I posted knowing full well that a lot of folks with close connections to DTV roam these parts. Would I have kept it if no one had contacted me? Probably not. It doesn't work properly yet. The shipment was clearly an error and the receiver is definitely not ready for prime time. I thought it'd be fun to show what might be around the corner for us DTV DVR folks.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

So was the HR21 actually addressed to you, or by chance did it have the name Earl Bonovich on the ship-to label? :lol:


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

staab29 said:


> holy crap, what a surprise!!!!
> EQUIPMENT:
> -62'' TOSHIBA DLP, HR20-700
> -62'' TOSHIBA DLP, HR20-100,HR10
> ...


Dude!!!! What is your electric & D* bill like? Sheesh I thought I was bad. :eek2:


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Axey said:


> I'm not sure I agree. I posted knowing full well that a lot of folks with close connections to DTV roam these parts. Would I have kept it if no one had contacted me? Probably not. It doesn't work properly yet. The shipment was clearly an error and the receiver is definitely not ready for prime time. I thought it'd be fun to show what might be around the corner for us DTV DVR folks.


I commend/respect/appreciate your cander and integrity!

That is something that does not always get shared on public forums.

Sorry I did not stick to topic, just thought he deserved recognition for his posts.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thaedron said:


> So was the HR21 actually addressed to you, or by chance did it have the name Earl Bonovich on the ship-to label? :lol:


!rolling


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

And so the brief HR21 saga ends.


----------



## Trump_01 (May 26, 2007)

It was shiney to


----------



## krog7d7 (Sep 12, 2007)

Great info from Axey. This guy should be commended for sharing. A true team player in terms of community!!

Thanks for sharing Axey! Bravo!!


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

krog7d7 said:


> Great info from Axey. This guy should be commended for sharing. A true team player in terms of community!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing Axey! Bravo!!


Hear Hear!! Loved the pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Axey, can you try to upgrade SW on your HR21 ? And post those numbers in top right corner after magic 024...

I see at tp30 a couple new versions for you :
- 23:12:39 09/29/07 Got new info (0102,2729). Tp30. SCID#0x03E8.
78: SCID=0x03EF, Ver=*018A*, md=0013, id1=4221, id2=2714. HR21-700
- 23:12:39 09/29/07 Got new info (FF0C,2803). Tp30. SCID#0x03BF.
64: SCID=0x03F4, Ver=1043, md=0001, id1=0D84, id2=142E. D10-300
20: SCID=0x03F4, Ver=1040, md=003C, id1=0297, id2=1F87. unk-0x20
5F: SCID=0x03F4, Ver=1040, md=0001, id1=0C7D, id2=1F8B. D10-200
78: SCID=0x03F3, Ver=*0192*, md=0013, id1=1323, id2=2802. HR21-700

23:14:08 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1040,id1=0297,id2=1F87,blocks=000001AC
23:14:14 09/29/07 03EF: ver=*018A*,id1=4221,id2=2714,blocks=00000F25
23:14:19 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1043,id1=0D84,id2=142E,blocks=000001D0
23:14:34 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1040,id1=0C7D,id2=1F8B,blocks=000001CC
23:16:40 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1040,id1=0297,id2=1F87,blocks=000001AC
23:16:48 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1043,id1=0D84,id2=142E,blocks=000001D0
23:17:00 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1040,id1=0C7D,id2=1F8B,blocks=000001CC
23:19:09 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1040,id1=0297,id2=1F87,blocks=000001AC
23:19:18 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1043,id1=0D84,id2=142E,blocks=000001D0
23:19:33 09/29/07 03F3: ver=*0192*,id1=1323,id2=2802,blocks=00000F26
23:19:34 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1040,id1=0C7D,id2=1F8B,blocks=000001CC
23:21:25 09/29/07 03EF: ver=018A,id1=4221,id2=2714,blocks=00000F25
23:21:35 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1040,id1=0297,id2=1F87,blocks=000001AC
23:21:51 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1043,id1=0D84,id2=142E,blocks=000001D0
23:22:13 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1040,id1=0C7D,id2=1F8B,blocks=000001CC
23:23:50 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1040,id1=0297,id2=1F87,blocks=000001AC
23:24:29 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1043,id1=0D84,id2=142E,blocks=000001D0
23:24:45 09/29/07 03F4: ver=1040,id1=0C7D,id2=1F8B,blocks=000001CC


----------



## daniellee (Jun 15, 2006)

Axey, Have you sent it back yet? If not could you give us the physical dimensions. Wondering, if by leaving things out, did they make it any smaller than the HR20s.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow black, shiny and sexy! It matches my black and shiny Sharp Aquos. However no OTA tuner is a turnoff because my NBC is owned by Lin Broadcasting so.... and also no PBS-HD except OTA..


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I wouldn't want H21 or HR21 anyway. It "looks" neat but there's no OTA. No way, Jose. Even if my locals go on D*, I would then be stuck with just one area for HD locals. I can get two DMA's (actually 3 but for the guide to show programming, I'm stuck with entering just two to bring guide to show programming info). I am hoping, if my receivers ever go bad, that I can get another H20 or HR20.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

phat78boy said:


> My thought is I want one. lol. Just about every HD TV does OTA, so this isn't a great concern for me.


 My tv receives OTA but it doesn't *RECORD* OTA. Also, D* doesn't carry my local subchannels, which include the CW. I want my DVR to have OTA capability.


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

Has there been a pubically stated reason that D* has removed the OTA input on the H21/ HR21?

My theory is that OTA signals are uncompressed and thus look much better than what D* sends to the receiver so D* does away with the input so we can't compare the picture quality anymore.


Yes? No? 

Just curious......


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

TreyS said:


> Has there been a pubically stated reason that D* has removed the OTA input on the H21/ HR21?
> 
> My theory is that OTA signals are uncompressed and thus look much better than what D* sends to the receiver so D* does away with the input so we can't compare the picture quality anymore.
> 
> ...


No. My gess is that it costs $5-10 in parts, with so many HD locals coming once D11 is up they figure it's not really needed and want to save the money.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sirshag has part of the story, the other part is simplicity. Without the extra connector for the OTA, fewer mistakes will be made on installs (and people moving their equipment around). So few people really care for OTA, (remember we are an exceptional group ), that why invite the extra complexity?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

TreyS said:


> Has there been a pubically stated reason that D* has removed the OTA input on the H21/ HR21?
> 
> My theory is that OTA signals are uncompressed and thus look much better than what D* sends to the receiver so D* does away with the input so we can't compare the picture quality.


Who told you OTA are guaranteed uncompressed. I suffer with OTA locals that aren't even 1080i half the time. And that's when they _remember_ to throw the switch.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

The thing I loathe about OTA locals is that most have stupid subchannels taking away from the HD quality..


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

TreyS said:


> Has there been a pubically stated reason that D* has removed the OTA input on the H21/ HR21?
> 
> My theory is that OTA signals are uncompressed and thus look much better than what D* sends to the receiver so D* does away with the input so we can't compare the picture quality anymore.
> 
> ...


Maybe they have thoughts of MPEG4 across the board and don't want to have to write software that includes MPEG2 OTA, I know that isn't happening soon, but someday...


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> Who told you OTA are guaranteed uncompressed. I suffer with OTA locals that aren't even 1080i half the time. And that's when they _remember_ to throw the switch.


Mine are. 

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a replacement coming for my HR20-100 this week. I asked if they could send the 700 and she said it would either be a 100, 700 or HR21. I am not expecting it but will report here if indeed I get one. Stay tuned. Hoping for the very least a 700


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, I for one hope that people start getting HR21s. That way they can work the bugs out for the rest of us. 

Just kidding. I'd love to get one, except it doesn't have the OTA capability.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Why do I suddenly envision some folks at the DIRECTV/Wherever they ship these things break room going "Hey Bubba, I dare you to put that HR21 we got in the back on the truck..."


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I sincerely doubt there is anyone named Bubba in El Segundo, CA.


----------



## MetroNY (Dec 17, 2006)

Do these run any cooler than the HR20? I could cook by dinner on that model!


----------



## rklindb (Oct 23, 2007)

Shiny black. Not sure if this is still newsworthy, but if so, what do you want to know?


----------



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

I bought an HR21-700 at Best Buy last night in New Hampshire for $299 so they are certainly available. Have to wait until I get home from this business trip to install it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Now that the HR21 is released, I'm moving this to the HR21 forum.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

So perdy


----------



## belloc (May 23, 2007)

I got a brand new HR21-700 on Saturday. It *is* perdy. However, it freezes after watching or recording TV. Sometimes it freezes after an hour or so, sometimes it goes four hours. It's been doing it more frequently as the days have gone on. 

EDIT: By "freeze", I mean that the television loses signal from the HR21 (connected via component), and the HR21 no longer responds to the remote or to pressing the buttons by hand. Sometimes the lights turn off, sometimes they stay on (even the record light).

I've done resets, unplugs, etc. Finally called D* today, and the rep recommended reformatting the HD.

I know there aren't that many of these out there, but has anyone experienced this? Is this also an issue with the HR20s? Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

belloc said:


> I know there aren't that many of these out there, but has anyone experienced this? Is this also an issue with the HR20s? Any suggestions?


Your HR21 should have been updated to 0x16D tonight. Give it a chance with this new software, and see if the problem goes away. There were some known freezing problems in 0x16C.


----------



## belloc (May 23, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Your HR21 should have been updated to 0x16D tonight. Give it a chance with this new software, and see if the problem goes away. There were some known freezing problems in 0x16C.


Thanks, yes, the box updated this afternoon right away when I plugged it back in (after having been unplugged since this morning's freeze).

I recorded the world series game beginning at 5pm PDT, and my wife turned on the TV at around 8:15 to watch the game, however, the box froze at 8:53 PDT (right during the 8th inning) while she was watching. I got home at about 9:25pm, and all the lights were still on, including the REC light, but the box was unresponsive, and the TV was getting no signal from the box.

It restarted with a press of the reset button, and the recording of the ballgame showed a start time of 5pm and end time of 8:53. I went on to watch the recording of the game for an hour or so, and didn't have any trouble until I was done.

Cliffs Notes: The software update didn't solve the freezing.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

belloc said:


> The software update didn't solve the freezing.


Did you try the reformat that the rep suggested?


----------



## belloc (May 23, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Did you try the reformat that the rep suggested?


I tried the method she suggested, but it didn't seem to work. Here's what she said:

1. Press RESET button (in the little door with the program card).

2. Immediately hold down REC and DOWN ARROW together for ten seconds.

3. The REC light should come on, and remain on for 30-60 seconds, then go off when reformatting is finished.

I did steps 1 and 2, but step 3 never happened. I tried it about ten times (waiting different intervals after resetting and holding the two buttons, but nothing worked.

Perhaps that's not the reformat method for the HR21, but rather for the HR20?

I haven't had time yet today to call them back. Thanks for taking the time to respond to my posts.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

belloc said:


> Perhaps that's not the reformat method for the HR21, but rather for the HR20?


Both receivers use the same method. I don't know why it wouldn't work. Hopefully someone else can chime in with a suggestion. Otherwise, just tell DirecTV that it refuses to reformat, is obviously defective, and needs to be replaced.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

belloc said:


> I tried the method she suggested, but it didn't seem to work. Here's what she said:
> 
> 1. Press RESET button (in the little door with the program card).
> 
> ...


This is probably a dumb comment. 
But, you are holding down the record and down arrow on the box, not on the remote, correct?


----------



## belloc (May 23, 2007)

davidord said:


> This is probably a dumb comment.
> But, you are holding down the record and down arrow on the box, not on the remote, correct?


Yes, I'm doing it on the box. But that's not a dumb comment. I wouldn't put it past me to do it the other way.


----------



## belloc (May 23, 2007)

I just got off the phone with D*, they had me do a "Reset Everything" through the menu. After that was all done, and I got off the phone with them, I watched for about 20 mins, and the box froze again.


----------

